# Err2Err3



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

i have a compaq laptop that I got in 2007 has vista on it. I recently installed a 2 gb stick of ram in it. I tried to turn it on it goes to the compaq screen and then it gives me this error message

Err2Err3
Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

For Realtek RTL8139(X)/8130/810x PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326)
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM

ERR2ERR3

and the computer will not boot up. I've removed and replaced battery and checked to make sure the ram fit snug

how do I fix this? what's wrong?


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

I've also tried running a memory test saved to a dvd and it would not boot from the disk


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

What OS are you using please?

What Make of Lap top please? :wink:


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

ah yes vista home,

soz m8


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm using vista home basic and it is a compaq presario c500


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

Please try and boot into safe mode, let me know if you can do this please.


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

cannot boot into safe mode


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

also I found this, it may help you :
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
means that it can't boot for any one of the following reasons:

- non-system disk in floppy or CD drive
- bad BIOS or CMOS settings
- bad hard drive (physically, cable connection or no bootable file)

If the simple stuff doesn't check out, boot from your system restore CD


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm currently running a hard drive test disk so we'll see where that goes.


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you get into the bios of the machine?
Please check to see if the computer is trying to boot from an external drive or another drive other than the hard drive volume.
Please select the HD volume and re-boot.

Let me know what happens


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

it is set as
on my boot order in my bios it is listed as
1 notebook hard drive
2 atapi cd/dvd rom drive
3 usb floppy
4 usb diskette on key
5 usb hard drive
! 6 network adapter


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

let me know what errors are found on the volume


----------



## jbozgoz (Apr 28, 2009)

scan passed


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are not able to boot into the OS to safe mode, i can only suggest that you have a corrupt Master Boot Record (MBR), or the worst case scenario is a dead drive.

Looking at the error you have here, there are a lot of links to this type of error.
This is only a suggestion on my part and of course please feel free to search more.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080627114958AAYyaxO

regards gg


----------

